# New Life.



## Mitica100 (Apr 15, 2006)

So I'm bidding on this Rollei SL35 E camera on E-bay...  I get it 'as is' for only $2.00 plus shipping. It arrived a few days ago, no battery and jammed. Was working only on the B setting. Well, a brand new set of batteries did the trick and now I have a nice 35mm camera body that I need to find a lens for. Darn it!... More expenses...  

BTW, that Rollei is quite a nice SLR, I wasn't aware of its smooth operation, electronic shutter speeds from 1/1000 to 16 seconds. Very nice for 1980-81.


----------

